# Are monsters (white face) showable?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, all. I've done a Google search and haven't come up with the answer to this: Are monsters--bettas with a white face--showable, or is that considered to be a fault? 

Thank you.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You are using a term that is not in the standards. A monster can be different things to different people. It is not a recognized term or color in the IBC.

General rules are.. solids must be solid. NO other color. And patterned fish should have a mix of color, often 50/50. So any white faced fish would be a fault. The white would make it a fault for a solid and the lack of more white distributed on the body and fins would make it a patterned fault.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! So a white-faced solid would not be show-quality, but a white-faced patterned fish might be, if the fish also has about 50% white distributed on its body and fins?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

A marble should have a 50/50 split of color and no color. That is where you tend to get the white face.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

The fish you are describing is a Piebald Marble...considered a bad marble. I like them, they remind me of a Piebald pain horse  They are also known as Monkey faced, and sometimes called Panda (if they have dark around their eyes).


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, Coppermoon! It's always interesting to me when seemingly attractive characteristics such as this are not considered showable.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Coppermoon, so the fish in my avatar--he's considered a bad marble, for show purposes?


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Deanna01 said:


> Coppermoon, so the fish in my avatar--he's considered a bad marble, for show purposes?


Sadly yes because he is a beautiful fish. He looks to have great form too. A marble (not quoting standards...but basically) has to be 50/50 color on body and into the fins...in other words, he would need to be (looks dragon scale) 50% white dragon scales and 50% blue dragon scale on both his fins and his body.

Marbles are one of the hardest to breed. I had a perfect marble until he got to his first show (I was there...stupid fish), he went solid with a bad butterfly....I was like WT-heck. I would breed him with a female with more of the white dragon scale look to try and even out his blue (in the fry of course ).


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! I think he is pretty too. I actually picked out another white-faced, blue-eyed betta (green DT HM) I'd like to try spawning him with (the girl in this pic)







, so I suppose I will need to move away from the "Show" category for now.


----------

